# Pigeon in NYC, NY in need of home



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I have a pigeon that was reported to us on 911 Pigeon Alert. It has a NPA band on the leg, but the bird came from Texas and was most likely sold to someone in NYC. The phone number I have for the original owner is no longer in service, so there is no way I'm able to find out who this little one was sold or belongs to. If anyone in the NYC area is interested in this little one please pm me or call me at 704 573-9543 and I can give the finders phone number. I don't have any pictures, so the only thing I do know is it is white with a grey streak on the top of the head.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

im about an hour from nyc,if you can deliver the bird,i will take it.contact me


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Tina,
I sent you a pm. I don't have the bird, it's one of my cases.


----------

